# Your "santa, Pleeeease Man!" Christmas Wishlist 2013



## Vapey McJuicy (13/12/13)

Soooo, with the festive season upon us in full swing, how about giving us some pictures of what you would really really like to have seen under you Christmas tree this year.

(Even if you don't celebrate Christmas, that's okay, we KNOW there's some prezzies you would very quickly put up a fake tree for.......) 

Here's one of mine: (and oddly its not something very mainstream, but I like the smallness and portability of it) 

*MicroStick with MiniGen from Chels *

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

Reo Grand in Pink 





Or this I dont know what it is but its pretty!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## 1am7h30n3 (13/12/13)

Wow I really like the look of that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

It is stunning looking @VapeyMcJuicy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/12/13)

i just want a SVD

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Reo Grand in Pink
> 
> Or this I dont know what it is but its pretty!


 
Eish , those are VERRY pink Stroodle......  but hey, a Reo is a Reo!


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> It is stunning looking @VapeyMcJuicy


 
Very pretty, but would also run about $250+ to get and theyonly make small batches at a time......... sigh!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

They beautiful

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (13/12/13)

Riaz said:


> i just want a SVD


 
Like this one Riaz, with a Kayfun on top???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (13/12/13)

I still only want one device to rule them all.
Just GG + GG Ithaka
I cannot see that I will want anything else after that. (except for a very large variety of juice & consumables)
Speaking of ithaka... Santa almost gave me one.
December GG competition on ECF
I'm 37 in in draw.




They pick 38






Still not complaining... Won an awesome SLB 1300mah device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (13/12/13)

Wouldn't mind a REO Grand either  But more realistically I would settle for the Kayfun Lite and Smoktech Magneto from VapeKing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (13/12/13)

[/quote]

Here's one of mine: (and oddly its not something very mainstream, but I like the smallness and portability of it) 

*MicroStick with MiniGen from Chels *

[/quote]

doesn't matter what i wanted, now i want that also  sooooooo cute


----------



## Riaz (13/12/13)

Vapey McJuicy said:


> Like this one Riaz, with a Kayfun on top???


 
yebo


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

A Reo Woodvil 18650, still in production:




Example of an older version:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/12/13)

Not so sure I like the woodvilles, dont look as clean as the grands to me  Personal taste though


----------



## Andre (13/12/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Not so sure I like the woodvilles, dont look as clean as the grands to me  Personal taste though


Same here, and too expensive. But they do have a certain allure - won't mind it under the Xmas tree at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (13/12/13)

Any of these. Doubt I will ever afford the caravella tho











Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------

